# wlan bridge



## geeklinux00 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi,

Does anybody know how to connect two routers using Unix FreeBSD (console mode) with a WLAN bridge?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2013)

Handbook: 32.5 Bridging


----------



## geeklinux00 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks but I don't see about a "wireless bridge"?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 20, 2013)

Why would that be different from a wired bridge?


----------



## geeklinux00 (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't know. I say that because I hesitate if in the handbook they talk about the bridge (the device that connect different networks) and the "wireless bridge".

To be precise, I have a project for school. There are two routers (with Unix). The network of my first router has to communicate with the network of my second router. But the information (packets) have to pass by a third network (wireless network) via a wireless bridge. I know how to configure my routing tables but not the wireless bridge.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2013)

geeklinux00 said:
			
		

> I know how to configure my routing tables but not the wireless bridge.


Again, why would that be different? It's still ethernet and TCP/IP. The only difference between wired and wireless is how you configure a wireless interface.

Handbook: 32.3 Wireless Networking


----------



## geeklinux00 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok, so first I configure my wireless network between my two routers and after I enable the "wireless bridge" on my wireless interface? Is that good? Thank you for your answers. That's very nice


----------

